# PE Licence transferable between states?



## audifanatic518 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello,

I'm currently a senior considering taking the FE and the PE. I've lived in NY my whole life and I currently go to school here. However, I am considering moving to Florida or Texas as the job market is better there for engineers. Does the license hold for all states or do I have to sit for an exam in each state I want to live in?


----------



## audifanatic518 (Apr 1, 2014)

I should also note that I am a computer engineering major, my profile says electrical as that was the best fit in the dropdown menu, computer was not there.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 2, 2014)

Once you pass the national (i.e. NCEES) FE and PE exams, you can get licensed in other states but you have to apply with each state board accordingly. A few select states may have their own state specific exams that would accompany your application for comity. However, you being electrical/computer, these may not necessarily apply to you.


----------



## Peele1 (Apr 2, 2014)

The FE is once and done. It has no need to transfer, it is not a license. If you take the FE in NY, then move to FL, then when you apply for the PE, you present the NY FE.

To get the PE, you normally need 4 years of experience. And, as stated above...



knight1fox3 said:


> Once you pass the national (i.e. NCEES) FE and PE exams, you can get licensed in other states but you have to apply with each state board accordingly. A few select states may have their own state specific exams that would accompany your application for comity. However, you being electrical/computer, these may not necessarily apply to you.


Applying for each state, and maintaining the PE is not free. Maintaining the FE is free, and it never expires.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that the FE certificate is only good for 10 years


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 3, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I'm pretty sure that the FE certificate is only good for 10 years


That might depend on the state. I think in RI the EIT is good forever.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

That's possible. I recall seeing an expiration date for NJ


----------



## audifanatic518 (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok, great. So then I shouldn't need to take the PE exam in multiple states then, correct? I'd just have to pay the fee for each state where I wish to hold a license (which won't be many obviously due to cost). My dad is a pharmacist so he had to take an exam for both FL and NY. I want to make sure I take the exam while everyhting is still fresh in my mind and as much as I love traveling, I'm not sure I'd enjoy traveling to take exams.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 4, 2014)

That's correct. Just the state specific exam


----------



## Deleted_User (Apr 20, 2014)

The license pretty much holds for all states. If you get your PE license in one state, you can apply for *reciprocity, licensure by endorsement *or *licensure by comity *(different names for the same thing). This means that apply to a new state's PE board using your out-of-state credentials. Some states have extra requirements. There can also be fees associated with the application.

Many PEs have licenses in multiple states. This can be valuable for businesses that do work nationally.

Best,

Nicole

ISPE


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Apr 21, 2014)

Just be careful not to let your "home state" expire (the first state you take/pass). If you take and pass in NY, then get FL. If you let NY expire, it will be harder to get other states beyond FL.


----------



## Nlance (May 20, 2014)

According to my boss FL is kind of funny about a licensee through comity he is licensed in a state that is farther away( he's listened in like 17 states) and has a contact that could send a lot if work his way but he said it was too much of a pain. I think it had to do some think with the hurricanes they have similar to how California is with earthquakes requirements. I'm not 100% on this so you should do some specific research about licensure in FL through comity. I think a lot of other states is just basically like filling out some forms and signing a check.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jun 11, 2014)

nschille said:


> The license pretty much holds for all states. If you get your PE license in one state, you can apply for *reciprocity, licensure by endorsement *or *licensure by comity *(different names for the same thing). This means that apply to a new state's PE board using your out-of-state credentials. Some states have extra requirements. There can also be fees associated with the application.
> 
> Many PEs have licenses in multiple states. This can be valuable for businesses that do work nationally.
> 
> ...




"There _can_ be fees associated....." :Locolaugh: Haha, is there any state that doesn't charge fees? Most states seem to charge double for comity applicants compared to examination applicants.


----------

